# Used Altura Night Vision Evo Jacket



## Alan57 (14 Dec 2012)

Read this carefully,
I`ve just bought a montane velocity DT jacket so I have no further need of my Altura jacket..
The Altura is 2½ yrs old, xl size and has some wear and tear , if you check out my review on hear there are some pics of the jacket. It is still waterproof and I will wash it before sending , ( it was reproofed last wash),but it has got a knackered right hand pocket. It has a couple of rips I have repaired, but it still has some use in it . The jacket is not worth trying to sell but could benefit someone. I have no use for it now and do not want to throw it away so if you are strapped for cash and want a usable but used jacket then get in touch. If not I will wash it and take it to the charity shop.


----------



## Alan57 (18 Dec 2012)

No longer available .


----------



## wisdom (23 Dec 2012)

I have a similar jacket that after 3 years has started to leak a bit on the arms.
What did you use to reproof yours?


----------



## Alan57 (30 Dec 2012)

wisdom said:


> I have a similar jacket that after 3 years has started to leak a bit on the arms.
> What did you use to reproof yours?


 
I use nikwax tech wash 1st and then the wash in reproofer. I did try Grangers spray once which was ok for a little while but I don`t think it was as good as the nikwax


----------

